# New barn getting close to being finished!!!



## Enginekid89 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, I hope all of you are having a good start to the new year. I posted back last year about my new barn being constructed. It has took some time but we are finally getting close to being finished. We still have to finish the window doors, install hay feeders, and permanent feeding troughs. We will also be installing a new fence in front of the barn that will separate the nannies from the billies. Also this fence will include panels for working the goats threw during hoof trimming and medications.

A little info on the barn!

Size - 21 feet deep and 42 feet wide.
Hay loft - 10 x 18
Feed room with storage. 6x6 this sounds small but it's huge for what I really need.
Two kidding pens. - one 6x10 and one 6x15 and it can be split into two separate pens with a panel.
These pens will also be used in case a goat needs to be watched close.
All the interior walls are covered with lumber for safety of the goats and so they don't tear the metal up.

The goats seem to love the new barn.

Let me know what you think and if you have any questions please ask.
I have to say none of this would not be possible with out the help of my father.

Thanks Adam






































































Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:thumb: Nice!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That looks great! I want my barn to look just like that one day.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Really fantastic! What is the floor? Compacted clay? I'm insanely envious. Handy fathers are really a wonderful thing aren't they? Both mine & my father-in-law are SO skilled!


----------



## Enginekid89 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank y'all, yes the floor is red clay. We had the spot graded and took the top soil off. Then back filled with the red dirt. The goats walked on it for about a month before the building was built. I swear it's harder than concrete, lol they really did a number on it. I'm lucky to have a father that helps me, he takes care of the goats while I work at the fire dept.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Love it!! and they look really happy too


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

wow!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks great! How did it do in the ice storm? Did you get any of that? I like the way your pens are designed. Great job!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I LOVE that goat barn SO much!!!! I want one!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Great Setup!! Looks very nice.


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Im so jealous:cheers:


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I just love your barn. 



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## crzybowhntr (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks very nice. I hope you anchored it EXTREMELY WELL. I saw one of those that ended up exactly where it was errected end up on it`s top!!


----------

